# blog contributor question



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

I have newly started an anti-bullying blog which I posted about recently. Had to put it on hold for a few weeks while I dealt with (ironically enough) bullying here  But I am back on the air again now and starting to receive some contributions again.

I wanted to have a freebie to send to kids who contributed - something like a pen or a wristband that they could a) have to say they had contributed and b) would spread the word about the blog.

But then I realised that the whole point is to allow these kids to contribute and see their story on the net, without having to identify themselves. And I am sure there are child protection issues about them sending their RL address to me anyway.

Can anyone think of a compromise on this one please?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

What about giving them a free printables that they can download? They are pretty popular right now. Or a free eBook? That way it is something they can download to their computer and receive it immediately.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Free e-book is a great idea and serves many purposes aside from the "thank you".


----------

